

From nets to lasers, there’s a lot of new ways to take down drones - Audiophilip
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/07/gallery-from-nets-to-lasers-theres-a-lot-of-new-ways-to-take-down-drones/

======
ChuckMcM
I've always felt dropping/dragging a net would be an effective counter
measure. Around my place trees provide good anti-drone defense :-).

